# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  VIN repair in PSA - Security Repairer V0.0.6.6

## mohamed73

*Security Repairer V0.0.6.6 - VIN repair in PSA group*  *Latest Update :*   *- Fiat, Multipla CC, BP2371, 7 642 371 316, M68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 D2 DT17 MP3 KML VA, BP5110, 7 645 110 392, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 D2 DT17 N2 MP3 KML SX2, BP5110, 7 645 110 393, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 D2 N2 Basic KML VA, BP5111, 7 645 111 392, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 D2 N2 EU KML SX2, BP5111, 7 645 111 393, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 D2 N2, BP3141, 7 643 141 392, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 T5 N2 MP3 KML VA, BP5129, 7 645 129 392, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Peugeot, PSA RD4 T6 N2 MP3, BP5129, 7 645 129 393, 95320 by Blaupunkt*  
You can repair VIN via dump or via Direct Mode. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update? Run sec.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards *Martech Team*

----------


## maref1412

thank you very much

----------

